# صبغات الاخشاب



## الكيماوي المصري (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
اقدم لكم مختصرا سريعا عن صبغات الاخشاب

صبغات الاخشاب الايطالية والمصرية الموجودة حاليا بالاسواق تتميز
بمقدرتها علي التخفيف باستخدام كل من السوائل العضوية والماء لذا فانها تتميز
بوجود مجموعات وظيفية تكون polar 
ويستخدم معها سوائل خاصة مثل الكيتونات والكحولات والجليكول تبعا لنوع الصبغة في التصنيع
ومن اشهر الشركات المنتجة للصبغات الخام basf , clariant , chromatos 
الصبغات تورد في صورة بودر او علي هيئة محلول يتم تخفيفه حتي النسبة المطلوبة ويمكن اضافة الوان الصبغات الي بعضها البعض للحصول علي الوان جديدة مثل درجات البنيات ( الجوزي - الماهوجني ) وغيرها من الالوان المطلوبة في الاسواق

:15::15::15::15:​


----------



## ارهينيوس (14 فبراير 2009)

برجائ المزيدوالمزيد فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## غريب_120 (15 فبراير 2009)

برجا المزيد 
المزيد فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (15 فبراير 2009)

*wood stains*


اليكم بعض من الاسماء التجارية للصبغات الشهيرة من انتاج شركة Ciba 

Yellow Orasol Yell .3R
Yellow Orasol Yell. 4GN
Brown Orasol Brown2RL
Brown Orasol Brown6RL
Brown Orasol Brown2GL
Red Orasol Red G
Red Orasol Pink 5BLG
Red Orasol Red 2B
Violet Orasol Violet RP
Blue Orasol Blue BL

يتم تذويب هذه الصبغات في السوائل العضوية ومنها الكحولات والاسترات والكليجولات
للحصول علي نسبة التخفيف المطلوبة ومراعاة مراجعة الذوبانية مع الماء لكل صبغة

:16::16::16::16::16::16:​


----------



## مازن81 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ننتظر المزيد من الايضاح بخصوص هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (3 أغسطس 2011)

عنجد الموضوع كتير رائع
بس ياريت التوسع شوي وايضاح الموضوع بشكل اوسع
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## rosa4400 (2 يناير 2012)

ارجو شرح طريقة ومكونات صنع صبغات الاخشاب هذة لمشروع تجارى وشكرا


----------



## rosa4400 (7 يناير 2012)

اية يااخون معقول محدش عارف ولا مفيش حد بيعمل حاجة لوجة اللة تعالى ارجو الرد بالاجاب او الرفض طريقة ومكونات صناعة صبغات الاخشاب


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (14 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]​[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/SIZE]​​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى وتقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## hussein2020 (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## amir (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا كبساوي يا عظيم


----------



## hanyfared (26 يناير 2012)

ارجو توضيح كيفية صناعة صبغة الاخشاب


----------



## hanyfared (26 يناير 2012)

حضرتك ممكن توضيح طريقة كيفية تصنيع الصبغة


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------



## mody3111 (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا ليك الكيماوى المصرى بس ياريت توضيح أكتر عن طريقت التصنيع انا من دمياط وبعمل فى الدهانات
واتمنى التواصل مع حضرتك لمعرفه معلومات او التعاون بينا فى هذا المنتج
لطفا يمنع المشاركة بالتلفون او الايميل /قوانين الملتقى


----------

